# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  به هم ریختگی حروف در پرینت

## arsalansalar

با سلام.
من در برنامه ایی که نوشتم برای گزارش گیری از کریستال ریپورت استفاده کردم و برای گزارشهایم از فونت tahoma استفاده کردم.
در بعضی از پرینترها گزارش به صورت صحیح چاپ می شود ولی در بعضی به صورت به هم ریخته,اعداد جابه جا.با حروف فارسی هم وجود دارد(مثل پرینتر HpLaser Jet M1005 MfP)
برای حل این مشکل چه کار کنم؟

----------


## ghazal4843

سلام
اگه این مشکل زمانی پیش میاد که حروف فارسی تو فیلدتون هست، روی فیلد در حالت design کلیک راست کنید و از منوی Format Object گزینه Paragraph رو انتخاب کنید و Reading order رو روی حالت Right To Left بزارید

----------


## arsalansalar

این کارو قبلا انجام دادم ولی درست نشد.

----------


## مهدی رحیم زاده

این مشکلی که الان بیشتر پرینترا اونو دارن !!!!
راه حلش چیه منم هنوز به نتیجه نرسیدم .

----------


## bardia goharbin

عزيزان من هم اين مشکل را با پرينتر خودم که سري HpLaser Jet M1005 MfP بود داشتم و درايور جديد اون را از سايت HP گرفتم و مشکل حل شد. 100% مشکل از درايور است، بايد درايور جديد را حتما دانلود کنيد و نصب کنيد، اگر مشکلات با درايور جديد اين مدل حل نشد سعي کنيد از مدلهاي مشابه آن مثل P1005 يا P1006 استفاده کنيد. من يک ماه علاف اين قضيه بودم تا کشف کردم

----------


## arsalansalar

> عزيزان من هم اين مشکل را با پرينتر خودم که سري HpLaser Jet M1005 MfP بود داشتم و درايور جديد اون را از سايت HP گرفتم و مشکل حل شد. 100% مشکل از درايور است، بايد درايور جديد را حتما دانلود کنيد و نصب کنيد، اگر مشکلات با درايور جديد اين مدل حل نشد سعي کنيد از مدلهاي مشابه آن مثل P1005 يا P1006 استفاده کنيد. من يک ماه علاف اين قضيه بودم تا کشف کردم


دوست عزیزم من هم دقیقا پرینترم مانند مدل شماست.
اگه نسخه UPdate اون رو به من بدهید ممنونم.

----------


## hojjat_gh

با سلام 
من فکر کنم این مشکل از فونته  
از فونت TTahoma(Tornado Tahoma) وحالت Bold  استفاده کنید ببینید مشکل حل میشه
چون منم این مشکلو داشتم و با این کار حل شد

----------


## bardia goharbin

لینک دانلود درایور  	
HP LaserJet M1005 Multifunction Printer series از سایت HP

----------


## mohammadjp

من این درایور را دانلود کردم مثل همونیه که تو سیدیش بود ولی مشکل من که با C#‎2008 برنامه رو نوشتم همچنان برقراره حتی اگر پرینت را PDF کنم بعد PDF که رو صفحه نمایش درسته راچاپ کنم باز به هم ریخته چاپ میکنه

----------

